# HS price drops and LASS 1.9



## noiseboyuk (Apr 4, 2011)

Should be an interesting month for the big string libraries:

*HOLLYWOOD STRINGS*

A new announcement on April 8th, very heavily hinted to be a price drop. EW are using the phrase "new options", so can't preclude a third version, or significant tweeks to the existing ones. Nick Phoenix has also been directly asking about problem patches, so looks like a concerted effort to fix a lot of the current problems with legato transition volumes etc. And Play 3 is now in beta I believe, promising great efficiency improvements.

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=34471
http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=34700
http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=34395


*LASS*

1.9 (probable name) is now nearly upon us, Andrew said mid-last month it was "at least a month away". A huge list of new features:

• A drastically reduced footprint of only about 18Gb due to the inclusion of NI's NCW (loss-less compression audio file format) files.
• A new ARC (Audiobro Remote Control) master script that will allow for dramatically easier control of all sections and divisis from a single window.
• Panning and Stage color based on exclusive Timbrel IRs from the ARC.
• Reverb and width controls of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• ART programming of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• CC Table control of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• Auto Arranger control of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• A new Key Switching approach of multiple patches from within the ARC.
• Legato Tremolo patches
• Legato Trill patches (if possible... )
• A CC Attenuation knob that allows on to ride CC attenuation in real-time or after-the-fact for added dynamic control.
• A new User Interface that is easier to read and more pleasurable to look at.
• ART new triggering modes to allow constant cycling of rhythm

(link only for LASS registered users - http://www.audiobro.com/forums/viewtopi ... 3&start=60)

It almost feels like a "round 2" of the old HS / LASS head to head. Personally I think HS still has much more work to do. I'm looking for the many glitches to be more or less eliminated, also for legato patches that work on CC1 velocity a la LASS (funnily enough). On the plus side, Gold is already very competitively priced, so price-wise it looks like they are about to get very aggressive.

LASS is already in very fine shape, so most of the new features are bonuses rather than fixes. NCW is a terrific step forward (shame imho there will be no 16 bit option too for the ultimate efficiency... hoping I can keep LASS Lite when I upgrade to to full LASS). The new ART mode will be very musically useful. I guess the big unknown is just how effective Stage and Color will be... I adore the LASS sound out of the box, but perhaps the most common request / comment is for a more lush sound. This could really address that. Incidentally, they've said LASS Lite and FC updates will follow, but they may be a little way off.

All in all, it looks like good times ahead for strings...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!


----------



## andreasOL (Apr 4, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon 04 Apr said:


> Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!



Hello Guy

no, this is indeed very exciting. I'm waiting for LASS 1.n (n>5) as well ...but I knew the source forum postings already.

Cheers,
Andreas

PS: Many thanks for your comments on my thread o-[][]-o


----------



## Treb (Apr 4, 2011)

The HS stuff seems like speculation at this point, so I can understand why there's a lack of comments right now. And seeing how the LASS Legato Sordino library has been delayed by a couple of months, I'm sure we can expect a delay on the big update, too since the LS is supposed to come out before the update.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 4, 2011)

Treb @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> The HS stuff seems like speculation at this point, so I can understand why there's a lack of comments right now. And seeing how the LASS Legato Sordino library has been delayed by a couple of months, I'm sure we can expect a delay on the big update, too since the LS is supposed to come out before the update.



Yeah, there does seem a bit of a delay over at Audiobro - even so, I'd be surprised if it wasn't in the next several weeks, it seemed in a pretty advanced stage when demoed at NAMM. Any up to date info, Andrew?

Yes it's speculation as to the precise details on HS, but I think they've recently gone beyond mere hints at the price drop at least. Curious to know if some people here will be swayed who previously haven't been, or if others need performance improvements too. Course if they sold it for $9.99 we'd all get it, so I realise that much is speculation.... til Friday anyway. Or maybe that date will get moved, like the Hollywood Brass announcement was moved - that was supposed to be last week but has been quietly forgotten.

What interests me is that HS has one selling point - the sound. In pretty much every way I can think of, LASS wins (and some prefer the sound too). It'll be fascinating to see if these forthcoming updates tip the balance at all - giving more tonal options for LASS, and maybe making HS less of a pig to use...

And in other news, cheers Andreas!


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 4, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!



The info on LASS is nothing new most people have LASS and are on that forum so they have known about this since Jan^_-


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 4, 2011)

StrangeCat @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!
> ...



The idea of the thread was to collate all that was known, add in some new information on HS (imho the price drop is big news in and of itself), add in the latest known dates re LASS, oh and add one more piece of known news that wasn't in Andrew's original list re the ART script. I'd be surprised if everyone knew everything in the OP, but maybe everyone did! The interesting thing (or so I thought) is that these are the two biggest string libs, and both will have major changes in the coming weeks that may well change people's minds on purchases. Anyway, enough from me on it - I think there's aplenty of new stuff to discuss, but no-one else agrees then move along!


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 4, 2011)

I am excited for all the LASS updates as anyone. I lurk there forum off on keeping up to date. I hear you man it's big news! o-[][]-o 

Hollywood strings don't own it.

Still an exciting time for strings!


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 4, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!



Please, please, please don't take this personally but I do find these developments boring. (again, nothing to do with you my friend) This is where the industry is right now. No new major releases. No new paradigm shifts. Really? we're all waiting for some sordino patches from LASS? (nothing personal against Andrew and company, fantastic products) but that's our light on the horizon? Who here, does not have some sordino strings already? Are you hitting the wall with your VSL stuff? Platinum?

I want an Omnisphere killer. I want a software equivalent to the paradigm shift that was the Synclavier. I want to hear Angel trumpets and devil trombones...

I'm jaded and spoiled rotten and am attributing my lack of musical success on my samples and not my talent...  Software is boring the hell out of me. I want to relive placing my fingers on a brand new shiny D-50 and hearing Fantasia come out of the speakers....

...ahh, those we're the days.


----------



## lux (Apr 4, 2011)

well the "options" on HS havent been unveiled so there is not so much to comment.


----------



## Udo (Apr 4, 2011)

dpasdernick @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!
> ...



Amen :wink: .


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 4, 2011)

dpasdernick @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, 450 views and no comments - are these really boring developments and I hadn't noticed?!
> ...



I have a horrible feeling you'll be waiting for ever, for I feel that aurally we've reached the Age Of Refinement. I think the Age Of Revolution may be over. I know the stock answer to that is that people have always said that and it's just a lack of imagination... I think that answer is wrong. Aaaanyway, another thread for all that, so go start one - could be a good fight.

Oh, one more justification for this particular thread.... if anyone was considering getting HS this week - DON'T!


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 4, 2011)

[/quote]

I have a horrible feeling you'll be waiting for ever, for I feel that aurally we've reached the Age Of Refinement. I think the Age Of Revolution may be over. I know the stock answer to that is that people have always said that and it's just a lack of imagination... I think that answer is wrong. Aaaanyway, another thread for all that, so go start one - could be a good fight.

Oh, one more justification for this particular thread.... if anyone was considering getting HS this week - DON'T![/quote]

I love your "Age of Refinement" and "Age of Revolution" phrases. You are exactly right. The question is "Do you want to pay a chunk 'o money for simple "refinement"? 

I think we have hit the wall. There is no new music to make. Nobody saying, "Have you heard this new music called punk?" From now on it will be chipping away at rehashing melodies, mashing grunge with disco and choral music and Lady Gaga types that are more about the outfit than a great song...

I'm so glad I lived through the synth revolution. I spent many happy hours pouring over brochures and Keyboard magazine reviews.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 4, 2011)

New? No, probably not-I understand the feeling. However, some wonderful variations on the old show up here and there.

Listen to Imogen Heap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVG ... re=related

Or live-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHk2lLaDzlM&feature=related

Just a genius with a Vocoder. She uses breath like an instrument.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been so busy that even though I downloaded LASS 1.5 I didn't install it. I will go directly and get 1.9 (once out) and then will bug Andrew about any probable problems I might find! ^_^ Am I not nice enough?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 5, 2011)

Future of all music thread started here - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=

Nikolas - funnily I'm actually waiting now for 1.9 before I jump to full LASS (I've currently got Lite and FC). For me it's the lure of the ncw format - I'd like a clean start in the new more efficient format. It looks like such a big update... I think it could easily be called a 2.0 actually. Can't wait.

One can't help but compare this to the Play format. Both VSL and Kontakt have supremely efficient lossless compression. I get increasingly put off by EWQL's constant bigger-is-better sales techniques - 3TB for one piano etc etc. It looks dated to me. Sample modelling and lossless compression both favour the small. As we move to 64 bit and large amounts of RAM, I don't want to still have the feeling that I'm living on the edge - seemingly every day I read people here who are experiencing clicks and pops in HS while streaming from an SSD! That's crazy. And the plain fact is... you don't get that with the Kontakt format, which seems inherently far more efficient. IMHO big new DAWs should be enjoyed as allowing massively more musical freedom, not simply the result of running to stand still.

I think EWQL bit off far more than they could chew when moving to Play. All they can do at this point is plug away, throw more time and money at the engine to keep it remotely competitive. If these new updates get it more in the realm of the competition, I'll be as excited as I was with the initial HS announcement. The sound for me is only half the equation... the user experience is every bit as important.


----------



## tripit (Apr 5, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> I think EWQL bit off far more than they could chew when moving to Play. All they can do at this point is plug away, throw more time and money at the engine to keep it remotely competitive. If these new updates get it more in the realm of the competition, I'll be as excited as I was with the initial HS announcement. The sound for me is only half the equation... the user experience is every bit as important.



I agree.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2011)

tripit @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I think EWQL bit off far more than they could chew when moving to Play. All they can do at this point is plug away, throw more time and money at the engine to keep it remotely competitive. If these new updates get it more in the realm of the competition, I'll be as excited as I was with the initial HS announcement. The sound for me is only half the equation... the user experience is every bit as important.
> ...



For me, more 70%-30%.


----------



## tripit (Apr 5, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> tripit @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> ...



For me it's time dependent. If I have extra time or a simple string arrangement, I might make a version with the strings using Play. If I'm under the gun, which is usually the case these days, I go directly with LASS - which in my rig I can run to death without any hickups. And I still don't have what I would call a completely stable HS template. 

It works, but I can still get some pops and clicks when I push a full arrangement. And having to render out the strings in stems is a pain. Not to mention that I like to work with a fully loaded template. I don't want to take time to load as I go, particularly if I have to keep flushing the memory just to get things to be able to load. With time I probably can streamline my template using less demanding patches etc. But for now, I've decided to ease my way into using it more. 

Hopefully, things will improve with 64 and more tweaks. Either that or I put down for a monster rebuild on one of my slaves. But, at the end of the day, I'm fearful that even that won't solve all the problems. With the exception of a few like JG, it seems that more people still have problems than not.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2011)

tripit @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Ashermusic @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > tripit @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> ...



Well there is no doubt that HS is a load to use a lot of, especially with a large template of other stuff. And yes, when I am in a big hurry I still go to Kirk Hunter's Concert Strings II alone.

But most of the time I take the time to mix the two together, and man, the sound is special IMHO and my clients have been really loving it.

But 64 bit will help, and promised forthcoming more efficient versions of Play will help and if I ever get a decently budgeted project again in this lifetime, certainly a fast and powerful slave will help.

And I gotta say, on certain cues, sometimes the Sonivox strings are still wonderful to me.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use what ever sounds best for any situation...regardless of how awkward it may be to use or how long it takes to load. :D

Dan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 5, 2011)

Apart from all the obvious practical issues of deadlines, having a solid stable platform is also so much more creative imho. Nothing kills a vibe like glitches, pops and crashes - or a constant need to bounce tracks / freeze for memory issues. In my view a sample library needs both the sound and usability. If either one isn't present and correct, it simply isn't worth having.

I just posted this on another thread. I worked out with the new ncw version of LASS, an SSD and a preload buffer set to minimum, you could have legato, portamento and gliss (where available) patches for first chair, A, B and C divisi (with auto-arranger) for violins I and II, violas, cellos and double basses for a combined RAM use of 1.3gb! Wow, wow, wow. If, er, my maths is right.

That quality and versatility together with such an efficient platform.... that's the mountain HS has to climb imho. I suspect the most blunt instrument - price - will be the most effective for EW....


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 5, 2011)

Heh I'd love to do a HS - LASS comparison video one day...gotta get HS though xD


----------



## KMuzzey (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> I just use what ever sounds best for any situation...regardless of how awkward it may be to use or how long it takes to load. :D
> 
> Dan



Amen!


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 5, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh I'd love to do a HS - LASS comparison video one day...gotta get HS though xD
> ...



Of course like I say I dont have PLAY so perhaps I would change my tune in that event, but I think he logic stands up to reason :D

Perhaps I should approach EW and see if they would be interested in a video. Lord knows I can't afford it right now XD

Dan


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel James @ Tue Apr 05 said:
> ...



Are you an LA guy? If so, you could come over here and play with it (pun intended.)


----------



## tripit (Apr 5, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> And I gotta say, on certain cues, sometimes the Sonivox strings are still wonderful to me.



Yeah, I love the sonic implant strings, particularly the sords. Always thought they were very musical and lovely sounding - specially for delicate stuff.


----------



## tripit (Apr 6, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Apart from all the obvious practical issues of deadlines, having a solid stable platform is also so much more creative imho. Nothing kills a vibe like glitches, pops and crashes - or a constant need to bounce tracks / freeze for memory issues. In my view a sample library needs both the sound and usability. If either one isn't present and correct, it simply isn't worth having.
> 
> I just posted this on another thread. I worked out with the new ncw version of LASS, an SSD and a preload buffer set to minimum, you could have legato, portamento and gliss (where available) patches for first chair, A, B and C divisi (with auto-arranger) for violins I and II, violas, cellos and double basses for a combined RAM use of 1.3gb! Wow, wow, wow. If, er, my maths is right.
> 
> That quality and versatility together with such an efficient platform.... that's the mountain HS has to climb imho. I suspect the most blunt instrument - price - will be the most effective for EW....



It is a vibe killer when you have to constantly move two steps forward, one step back.

Another thing that sets HS back for me is that I have LASS set up in banks with the CPC bank set up. It's killer for work flow. I can grab a section and switch through any articulations effortlessly. Not so with HS.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniel

You can buy my HS if you like (cut down price). 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 6, 2011)

> Are you an LA guy? If so, you could come over here and play with it (pun intended.)



I am not sure if it was me, but I think I read that as being alot dirtier than it was intended.



> Daniel
> 
> You can buy my HS if you like (cut down price).
> 
> ...



Heh I'm pretty broke right now but PM me if you want and we can talk :D

Dan


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2011)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> > Are you an LA guy? If so, you could come over here and play with it (pun intended.)



I am not sure if it was me, but I think I read that as being alot dirtier than it was intended.



> No, Seriously, if you live in LA, you could come over and try some stuff with HS and see how it feels to work with it and Play.
> 
> I am as straight as the proverbial arrow.


----------



## Joe S (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed. I want it to work better too. Tone wise HS is just very close to a typical high budget score from Williams, Newman, JN Howard etc.. LASS just isn't. It is something else. But still nice.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 7, 2011)

Joe S @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> I think that it's true that PLAY has taken too long to be stable. However, it does have to play back really huge instruments.



That's always the excuse that gets made, but the difference is obvious when you load the same Platinum patches in PLAY versus Kontakt.


----------



## james7275 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got an email from florida music with a 2for1 offer from eastwest which now includes hollywood Strings(Diamond and Gold Edition). It also looks like both editions are now $100 cheaper.

I guess we'll have to wait and see if Eastwest includes any other offers tomorrow.


----------



## PMortise (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually, it's currently listed on soundsonline.com for $995US for the Diamond Edition. It was $1495US last time I looked.


----------



## eschroder (Apr 7, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow yeah, that's one helluva price drop. 695 euros for Diamond, 415 for Gold. Looks like these are permanent drops.

EDIT - these prices plus VAT and postage, so perhaps not THAT huge a drop, but still significant. If it's true they're also 2 for 1 then that's quite something though.


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 7, 2011)

[quote:9458896cef="Rousseau @ Wed Apr 06, 2011 8:26 am"]Danielò T    ¬ T    ­ T    |é T    |ê T    |ë T    |ì T    |í T    |î T    |ï T    |ð T    |ñ T    ø T    ø T    ø  T    ø! T    ø" T    ø# T    ø$ T    ø% T    ø& T    ø' T   n T   n T   n T   n  T   n! T   n" T   n# T   n$ T   n% T   n& T   n' T   Œ3 T   Œ4 T   Œ5 T   Œ7 T   Œ9 T   Œ; T   Œ= T   Œ? T   ŒA T   ŒC T   ŒE T   K> T   K? T   \+ T   \- T    ƒ T   C‰ T   CŠ T   C‹ T   CŒ T   C T   CŽ T   Ä T   Ä T   Ä T   Ä T   Ä  T   Ä! T   Ä" T   Ä# T   Ä$ T   Aë T   Aì T   Aí T   Aî T   Aï T   Að


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy Moley. That is one helluva price drop.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 8, 2011)

marcotronic @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> Rousseau @ Wed Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel
> ...



Indeed, thanks Marco... 

I've already got a different and decidedly more 'British' solution so I'm fine now thankfully. Fingers crossed one more time with PLAY though ...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn, and I bought HS just two weeks before this :lol: And it's not even working very well :lol:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 8, 2011)

It's hard to resist with the new deals - I now see that the April 2 for 1 (at the very least at the Florida Music co) also includes The Dark Side. $715 for HS Gold and The Dark Side is pretty damn tempting. UK retailers have yet to catch up I see.

On the other hand... this now means that the products will be in 2 for 1s and other promotions forevermore, and therefore there's actually no rush. When the Play 3 / HS update feedback is in....


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 8, 2011)

Their site is currently down for maintanence, so I expect some sort of official announcement very soon. 

I think Dark Side will be awesome once Play Pro (or 3) comes out with the ability to do more customized editing.


----------



## Udo (Apr 8, 2011)

Their site is up again, but the 2-for-1 option doesn't show and Dark Side has gone up in price from $265 to $355. Their distributors still have it at $265.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 12, 2011)

ugh...just checked with a Norwegian web store for HS ...guess what , it`s 1800 USD here (Full version) Yuck! That is just waaaay to much.
(I would gladly dload 50GB`s if i could save over 800 bux!)

Does any NON EU peeps have any experience ordering directly from Sounds online?
I mean...there might be some taxes or whatnot , but surely it would be less expensive than buying it from a Norwegian re-seller?


Anyway, just ranting...the price drop does not seem to benefit me. 
Altho GOLD is almost half that amount..., go figure.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 12, 2011)

[quote:c63f157788="Pzy-Clone @ Tue Apr 12, 2011 11:46 pm"]ugh...just checked with a Norwegian web store for HS ...guess what , it`s 1800 USD here (Full version) Yuck! That is just waaaay to much.
(I would gladly dload 50GB`s if i could save over 800 bux!)

Does any NON EU peeps have any experience ordering directly from Sounds online?
I mean...there might be some taxes or whatnot , but surely it would be less expensive than buying it from a Norwegian re-seller?


Anyway, just raò b   Í¯ b   ÍÚ b   ÍÂ b   Í† b   Í+– b   Í+Ÿ b   Í/ü b   Í1U b   Í3S b   Í3k b   Í4( b   Í4v b   Í6þ b   Í7a b   Í?‘ b   Í?è b   ÍB† b   ÍB” b   ÍCõ b   ÍD3 b   ÍE¨ b   ÍEÀ b   ÍFã b   ÍFù b   ÍLÊ b   ÍLí b   ÍM b   ÍMX b   ÍMž b   ÍM² b   ÍN™ b   ÍNº b   ÍRÂ b   ÍSš b   ÍT® b   ÍTÆ b   ÍZL b   ÍZÆ b   Í\` b   Í\| b   Íƒ  b   ÍƒA b   Í„» b   Í„ý b   Í‡ b   Í‡Ý b   ÍŒ? b   Í b   Í> b   ÍR b   Í¦


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 13, 2011)

@Pzy-Clone: Really wanna download HS Diamond???  320 GB... Holy Moly

Marco


----------



## Mateo Pascual (Apr 13, 2011)

Simon Ravn @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> Damn, and I bought HS just two weeks before this :lol: And it's not even working very well :lol:



I see we are in the same boat. I bought it a month ago and I'm having several issues to get it working properly... in my case probably the worst issue is a random and very loud click when ram is pushed hard. Waiting for Play 3...


----------



## janila (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought the Choirs when that was the coolest thing on the planet. It still doesn't work well. o=?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Mateo Pascual @ Wed Apr 13 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Fri Apr 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, and I bought HS just two weeks before this :lol: And it's not even working very well :lol:
> ...



EW is doing ten day demos now. For a library at that price I'd definitely demo it first.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2011)

janila @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> I bought the Choirs when that was the coolest thing on the planet. It still doesn't work well. o=?



With the Word Builder built into Play, mine works well (on Mac). What's your issue, other than getting a good performance is sort of fiddly?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 14, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> New? No, probably not-I understand the feeling. However, some wonderful variations on the old show up here and there.
> 
> Listen to Imogen Heap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYIAfiVG ... re=related
> 
> ...




Sorry to go OT but I saw Imogene live a couple years back. I have seen some great artist live over the years - but her's (with a cellist) - maybe my favorite. Her musicality was simply off the charts. She even did some Frou Frou tunes.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 14, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> NYC Composer @ Mon Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > New? No, probably not-I understand the feeling. However, some wonderful variations on the old show up here and there.
> ...



I know, right? She re-inspired me.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 15, 2011)

Here you go folks, the new 2 for 1 with reduced HS prices finally up on their sites.

US

http://www.soundsonline.com/EastWest-Qu ... wo-for-One

Europe

http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/East ... wo-for-One

Lord it's tempting but I'm still holding out til Play 3. This may be the first time for this offer, but it won't be the last!


----------



## Udo (Apr 15, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Apr 15 said:


> Here you go folks, the new 2 for 1 with reduced HS prices finally up on their sites ........


You're kidding, the website still doesn't work. There's nothing to select.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 15, 2011)

Udo @ Fri Apr 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go folks, the new 2 for 1 with reduced HS prices finally up on their sites ........
> ...



I saw at soundsonline that some had problems (Firefox?). I'm using Chrome and it's fine.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 29, 2011)

...meanwhile... that LASS update HAS been a while now. Any update on release, Andrew? Pining for an ncw version of the whole library!


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 29, 2011)

+1 om LASS


BUT...the VSL price increase makes the HS price drop look VERY good.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 29, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Apr 29 said:


> ...meanwhile... that LASS update HAS been a while now. Any update on release, Andrew? Pining for an ncw version of the whole library!




I wonder if Andrew has any plans to make the library downloadable with the new ncw version? It would make the already fantastic upgrade option even more tempting for owners of LASS Lite and FC like myself!


----------



## robibla (Apr 29, 2011)

Apparently it's fairly likely that it will be downloadable, don't quote me on that though.

I think Andrew said it's probably a few months off yet as the 1.9 update is a big one that requires a lot of 'behind the scenes' coding.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 29, 2011)

I will pull the trigger the day it goes live if that is the case - excited for whats coming with LASS.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh, I have both and mostly use LASS except for times when I need that lush legato which I use HS for...but I actually decided to kidnap an entire string group from the LSO and have them in my basement ready to play anything I compose for a few scraps of bread and water. They aren't captives per se, but they aren't going anywhere soon. Now I just need to complete my collection with a good engineer. Hmmm, who can I abduct, er, invite over to my house.


----------



## robibla (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL, if only! But for now my LASS will do


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope Andrew K adds a built script for temperamental players, union mandated breaks, and the all important performer meltdown script. I don't think LASS can be all it can be without these important real life additions. 

Sorry, I know this is kinda highjacking this thread. I'm in a weird mood. And on a serious note, I'm really looking forward to LASS 1.9. It's invariably much less finicky to use that HS (for me) and my work flow is better with it. 

I do wonder how you guys can get a really effective pizz though. I find that the velocity scaling seems a little 1 dimensional but I'm sure I'm not doing something right. I still prefer my HSO string pizz to any other lib out there...


----------



## robibla (Apr 29, 2011)

hmm, i've always liked the pizz in LASS. what are you trying to achieve with it?


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2011)

It's more how the sound changes between quieter and louder passages. I find it kind of the same timbrally as opposed to other libs where the sound actually changes in response to the harder plucking of the string. Like I said, perhaps I'm not using enough CC's to change its sound.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 29, 2011)

ontrackmusic @ Sat Apr 30 said:


> The big question for me is...will Andrew drop the price of LASS to compete. I'm ready to upgrade from Lite/FC, but I don't want to be the one who pays the higher price the day (or week or so) before a price drop. But such is life in the tech world...Last year I bought some RAM a month before the price dropped by about 50%. But I can appreciate him not wanting to show his hand, especially with the legato mutes and update on the horizon.



IMHO Andrew doesn't need to drop the price, though keeping it at the current sale level feels right. In a sense LASS Lite is perhaps comparable to HS Gold, with full LASS comparable to HS Diamond. Of course there are major differences between the two, but it feels the right pricing ballpark to me. Don't forget that V 1.9 will be such a huge update it'll add heaps of value too. The big unknown at this point is how effective Stage and Color will be... if it does give an out-of-the-box more lush tone, it'll be quite something.

Personally I'd far rather developers keep adding value than keep price-cutting, but that's just me.


----------



## robibla (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, with the enormous changes coming in 1.9 I wouldn't expect the price to drop at all. 



> Personally I'd far rather developers keep adding value than keep price-cutting, but that's just me.


totally agree!!


----------



## mikebarry (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a rediscovery of how awesome LASS is the last few weeks. I found a nice signal chain that works for my writing style, and a great doubling trick. Really superb work. I am sure HS is smoking too, haven't gotten my hands on it yet. We are lucky to have such people helping us write music.

Really looking forward to the SORDINOS! I heard them at NAMM, they were slick.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 29, 2011)

mikebarry @ Sat Apr 30 said:


> I found a nice signal chain that works for my writing style, and a great doubling trick.



Do tell! I'm planning on using CineMap here actually to have the 3 sections and FC, then on another midi channel have it control all sections together. Kinda obvious I guess... any more tips do pass them on!


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 29, 2011)

mikebarry @ Fri Apr 29 said:


> I had a rediscovery of how awesome LASS is the last few weeks. I found a nice signal chain that works for my writing style, and a great doubling trick. Really superb work. I am sure HS is smoking too, haven't gotten my hands on it yet. We are lucky to have such people helping us write music.
> 
> Really looking forward to the SORDINOS! I heard them at NAMM, they were slick.



+1 


It's amazing to rediscover the things you already have! I went through multiple stages of this feeling with VSL SE!


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 4, 2011)

In the absence of Andrew K here, I finally remembered to check their own forums! Sordinos was with NI on the 23rd, but sadly 1.9 is "a few months" away still.

Damn. HS is so cheap. It feels like the lure of putting on The One Ring.


----------



## jlb (May 4, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed May 04 said:


> In the absence of Andrew K here, I finally remembered to check their own forums! Sordinos was with NI on the 23rd, but sadly 1.9 is "a few months" away still.
> 
> Damn. HS is so cheap. It feels like the lure of putting on The One Ring.



I agree, HS is luring me, and the pound/dollar rate is quite good at the moment...

jlb


----------

